# Dogs, Sea France and their Exchange Rate



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Just a quick warning to anyone travelling on Sea France with their furry friends. We got to the check-in today and were told that it would be £50 to get our 2 dogs home - couldn't believe this was correct so argued but got nowhere (rock and hard place sprang to mind!!).
Handed over my debit card at which point the lady input the cost and handed me the terminal for my pIN and explained that the price was taken in Euros - 63.10 euros to be precise!!

Does anyone know anywhere else I can go to get an exchange rate of 1.26 !! (Incidentally the exchange rate in the restaurant on the boat was only 1.13) 
Sally


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Had you not booked the dogs in when you made your original booking?

Derek


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have been paying £30 a dog for a few years on the tunnel and Brittany Ferries, it seems to be a standard charge. No cheaper for more than one dog.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

It's worthwhile being aware of what pricing policies the ferry companies have for administering the Pet Passport scheme.

Some charge only for the France > England leg and others charge a smaller amount but for both directions (even though nothing is checked on the England > France leg).

SeaFrance and Norfolkline only charge for the France > UK leg. So they are our preferred carrier for going from England > France as dogs go free.

For France > England, P&O and LD Lines are best as they only charge 50% of the Pet Passport fee on a one way leg.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We are booked with Sea France using a Carnet ticket as we don't always take the dogs with us. Was shocked by the price ( although it seems this is not over the norm) but also by the fact that we were then charged 63 Euros after being told it was £25 per dog!
Interesting to hear about the different policies - looks like it may be worth exploring the other carriers for our return trips and just using SF for the outbound crossing
S


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

derek500 said:


> It's worthwhile being aware of what pricing policies the ferry companies have for administering the Pet Passport scheme.
> 
> Some charge only for the France > England leg and others charge a smaller amount but for both directions (even though nothing is checked on the England > France leg).
> 
> ...


Hi Derek500
Thanks for that info have just booked the outward journey for December with Sea France.
Gary


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

taz said:


> We are booked with Sea France using a Carnet ticket as we don't always take the dogs with us. Was shocked by the price ( although it seems this is not over the norm) but also by the fact that we were then charged 63 Euros after being told it was £25 per dog!
> Interesting to hear about the different policies - looks like it may be worth exploring the other carriers for our return trips and just using SF for the outbound crossing
> S


Surely you would be charged in euro's at what ever the price is in France. You wouldn't expect to pay in £'s would you.

Derek


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

No Derek of course I wouldn't - but in most places £50 equates to about 55-56 Euros not 63. That was the point I was trying (and failing) to make.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

taz said:


> No Derek of course I wouldn't - but in most places £50 equates to about 55-56 Euros not 63. That was the point I was trying (and failing) to make.


Taz

I think the point i was trying to make was although it may be £50 if you book it at the time of the original booking you have paid what ever the cost is as if you have booked it in France. If you go on the French version of Sea France's web site you will see that it is done differently and is charged within the cost of the Calais to Dover crossing and is also varible just like the fares.

Derek


----------

